# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  I am ready to get my hair transplant; need advice.

## joer1212

I will be getting hair transplant surgery within the next 2-3 months. I have already gone for 2 consultations with Bosley Medical (over a year ago, and then again 4 months ago). 
In the first consultation I had with Bosley over a year ago, the doctor there prescribed me Propecia. I have been taking it daily, with good results, ever since. 
When I had my follow-up consultation with Bosley, they recommended I get 1,200-1,400 grafts, which would cost me about $5,700-$6,650 ($4.75 a graft) plus tax. 
I think this is very affordable. Not only that, but I like the before-and-after pictures of the transplants performed by one of Bosley's surgeons-- Dr Anthony J Mollura, so I am planning on having mine done by him. 
However, before I take the plunge, I want to get a second opinion. 
Can anyone recommend a hair clinic or hair transplant doctor in New York City that is affordable (similar price range to Bosley) and good quality?

True & Dorin 
Dr. Robert True
360 Lexington avenue, suite 1102, NYC

I just went on his site and requested to be contacted for a consultation. 

I also got these two names on the internet:

Dr Thomas Law
103 E 86 street, 1st floor, NYC

Anapelli Hair Clinic 
57 W 57th street, NYC

This last one I also got on the internet, but the problem is that he charges $185 for a consultation. I'm wondering if this is a hint of the outrageous price he will quote me to get my surgery, so I avoided even contacting him:

Bernstein Medical
110 E 55th street, NYC

FYI: I am missing some hair on the crown of my head, not the front. So, while I'm sure hair in this area still requires great skill to restore, I doubt that I would require the absolute greatest and most expensive surgeon in the world to perform it. The hairline would be a different story, as it would be more obvious.

----------


## amadeus

Okay, the good news is that you found this site, the bad news is that you are not ready to have a hair transplant. You REALLY need to do your research and you REALLY need to have a top surgeon perform your hair transplant. To say that you don't need the best is not a smart way to go about this. 
Most veterans and knowledgeable people will tell you to avoid Bosely. The doctors that you listed are all doctors with good reputations. I think Anapelli hair clinic is Dr. John Frank who is on the IAHRS, so he's good.  You should go to www.iahrs.org to make sure that any doctor you consider is a member.  There is also Dr. Alan Feller in New York who is excellent.

Really take the time to learn about the different types of surgeries  these doctors offer and make sure you really want this before you take the plunge. If you have a good hairline, and a thinning crown there are various types of coverup products that can make your hair look much fuller, but if you do go for surgery make sure you go with a qualified surgeon. They will give you a very honest evaluation and will even turn you away if you are not a good candidate.

Good luck!





> I will be getting hair transplant surgery within the next 2-3 months. I have already gone for 2 consultations with Bosley Medical (over a year ago, and then again 4 months ago). 
> In the first consultation I had with Bosley over a year ago, the doctor there prescribed me Propecia. I have been taking it daily, with good results, ever since. 
> When I had my follow-up consultation with Bosley, they recommended I get 1,200-1,400 grafts, which would cost me about $5,700-$6,650 ($4.75 a graft) plus tax. 
> I think this is very affordable. Not only that, but I like the before-and-after pictures of the transplants performed by one of Bosley's surgeons-- Dr Anthony J Mollura, so I am planning on having mine done by him. 
> However, before I take the plunge, I want to get a second opinion. 
> Can anyone recommend a hair clinic or hair transplant doctor in New York City that is affordable (similar price range to Bosley) and good quality?
> 
> True & Dorin 
> Dr. Robert True
> ...

----------


## joer1212

> If you have a good hairline, and a thinning crown there are various types of coverup products that can make your hair look much fuller.


 What are these products, besides toupees?

----------


## Frankenstein

Dr. Feller is who did my transplant
http://fellermedical.com/

----------


## dex89

> What are these products, besides toupees?


 toppik works pretty good.

----------


## joer1212

> toppik works pretty good.


 I checked it out, and it looks promising. However, in my case, I originally stopped Rogaine precisely because I didn't want to go through the ritual of applying a product to my head daily. I also didn't want to be beholden to something that I have to keep buying for the rest of my life. 
Using Topik regularly would be like taking a step back and starting Rogaine, again. 
My plan is simply to get a transplant, and forget about my hair. The most I want to do is take Propecia daily to keep the hair I have.

----------


## gillenator

joer1212,

Stay on Propecia if it is working for you.  I just read your post and thank goodness your hairline is still in good shape.

Propecia is the most effective exactly where your visible loss is occurring, the crown!

Best wishes to you and good to see you are considering Drs. True & Dorin!  They are proficient in both strip and FUE.   :Wink:

----------


## chrisdav

Dr Bernstein, Dr Feller, Dr True & Dorin,Dr Beehner,Dr Wesley are all in New York.

There is probably a couple I missed but have a look into all of them.

----------


## joer1212

> joer1212,
> 
> Stay on Propecia if it is working for you.  I just read your post and thank goodness your hairline is still in good shape.
> 
> Propecia is the most effective exactly where your visible loss is occurring, the crown!
> 
> Best wishes to you and good to see you are considering Drs. True & Dorin!  They are proficient in both strip and FUE.


 
Thanks. 
I actually just made an appointment with the Anapelli Hair Clinic for tomorrow at 1pm. I am looking forward to what they will tell me. 
Specifically, I want to know if, in my case, they can perform FUE, rather than the strip method, which I find to be primitive and barbaric. 
Bosely had told me that the strip method was more effective at harvesting hair, while with FUE, there is the potential that many hairs can be lost. 
Also, I am curious about their prices. Will they be in the same ballpark as Bosley? Will they be astronomical? We'll see.

----------


## gillenator

Glad to see that you are staying away from the big chains!  :Cool:

----------


## joer1212

> Glad to see that you are staying away from the big chains!


 I just came back from my consultation at Apanelli Hair clinic about an hour ago. I noticed that the presentation was not as slick and as high tech as Bosley's, but I felt it was a shade more sincere, with fewer gimmicks.
Funny thing is that the consultant was actually honest and humble enough to admit that Dr. Mollura from Bosley "does good work". I knew I wasn't hallucinating!
Also, Dr. Frank's prices are in line with Bosely's: about $4,800 for 1,200 grafts using FUT, or $9,600 for 1,200 grafts using FUE. 
I'm going to get FUE, as I don't like the idea of having a chunk of flesh carved out of my head.

----------


## gillenator

I wish you the very best and keep us in the loop my friend!  :Cool:

----------


## joer1212

> I wish you the very best and keep us in the loop my friend!


 I will, thanks!

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I wonder what ever happened.

----------


## gillenator

Hope everything worked out.

----------


## joer1212

> I wonder what ever happened.


 Sorry for the delay, but I decided to not get a transplant for the time being. I have been using Hair So Real, and so far, so good.

----------


## joer1212

> I wonder what ever happened.


 I might add that I had 2 choices with Anapelli:

(1) do the strip method for $5,000

(2) do FUE for $10,000

The first option was too brutal; the second was too expensive. So, I decided to stick to Hair So Real. I did the math, and it would take me many decades before I spend 10k on this product.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

That's very good of you to come back and update us. I also use a hair concealer for the time being, I use Toppik. But I admit that option is looking dimmer as I lose my hair. It's not looking so good anymore on places where I have a little bit of hair.

$5k FUT for how many grafts?

----------


## joer1212

> That's very good of you to come back and update us. I also use a hair concealer for the time being, I use Toppik. But I admit that option is looking dimmer as I lose my hair. It's not looking so good anymore on places where I have a little bit of hair.
> 
> $5k FUT for how many grafts?


 I think he said about 1,300 to 1,500.

----------


## gillenator

Toppik works best when there is still a fair amount of native or transplanted hair within the area that it is being applied. The charged protein fibers need something to "cling to" as the fibers superficially increase shaft diameter.

As the amount of exisitng hair decreases, so does the illusionary effects from Toppik.  There are other concealers that color the scalp surface.

----------

